# 2019 15FT MAKO SKIFF



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS A SUPER CLEAN VERY LOW HOURS WELL MAINTAINED BOAT LOADED WITH OPTIONS AND READY TO FISH POWERED WITH A MERCURY 40 HP OUTBOARD, HAS POWER POLE, SIMRAD 7 GPS, MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR TWO FISHING SEATS AND A BIMINI TOP CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $18,995.00
361-758-2140
















































*


----------

